# good heartworm medicine



## PR Punk Skater (Dec 29, 2011)

im thinking about starting tiny on heartworm medicine, is it completely necessary? do you do it? also whats a good brand and cheap that i can buy at 1800 petmeds. thanks


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, it is necessary for sure and if you live in a warm climate like you do i would have mine on heartworm meds year round. Mine get Frontline Plus. its like a treat for them. its chewable and the love it


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I chose Interceptor because they offer a 2-10 pound dosage size. That way I am not medicating 4 pound dogs "for up to 25 pounds".


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I was up in arms trying to decide which line to go with. I settled with
*Advantage Multi*. In addition to the heartworm preventative, it also
prevents mites, intestinal parasites and fleas. We live in Florida so
I felt we needed the flea protection. I also liked this brand because
it has a 3-9 pound dose.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I also use Interceptor like Karen because of the weight issue, and I do not deal with fleas enough to treat for. If you have to consider fleas where you are you might want to look into the Advantage Multi.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I like the Interceptor too & have used it for years on different sized dogs. I chose to stay with this product over one that covers fleas since I only use flea/tick preventative when the climate dictates, if I had to dose for fleas too every month I might choose different.


----------

